

First look at Windows 7 beta 1 (build 6.1.7000.0.081212-1400) - Shamiq
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=3222

======
makecheck
I'm not sure how many details reviewers are allowed to mention, but that's
usually what I'm interested in. Vague comments about stability or performance
are extremely dependent on _what_ you're doing (which the article doesn't say
much about), and therefore aren't really saying anything.

A more useful review would be something like: pick 5 tasks, remind people how
horrible and awkward they were to accomplish in XP, and then show how Windows
7's new features make those tasks much easier to complete. (I can probably
find more like 50 tasks that are awkward in other versions of Windows, so
finding a small list shouldn't be hard.) If Windows 7 hasn't changed at least
enough to make 5 common tasks easier to do, then I really don't care about how
snappy, stable or pretty it seems to be.

------
klocksib
The new UI looks a lot like KDE...

~~~
henning
It still has classic Windows weirdness to it, like shutting a computer down by
clicking a button that says "start".

~~~
mattmaroon
You don't click any button that says start. You click one the Windows logo,
then the universal power sign. I can't think of anything more logical than
that.

Was that a kneejerk "say something bad about Windows" reflex?

~~~
edd
My only frustration with 'shut down', 'log off' and 'lock screen' in vista was
the lack of confirmation dialogue. All to often I would lock it rather than
logging it out.

And clicking the windows sign and then shut down is awfully like clicking an
apple sign and then clicking shut down. Quite a nice standard really.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yes, that does suck. I've slept my laptop a few times too.

------
Shamiq
It was leaked via a torrent. Article detailing that found here:

[http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/12/27/windows-7-beta-
iso-l...](http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/12/27/windows-7-beta-iso-leaked-
on-torrent-trackers/)

